# Best non-hormonal supplement out right now?



## Diesel618 (Apr 11, 2012)

What's up fellas. I have like 63 bucks leftover from my state tax return after I send off for this gear, but I won't be able to start for a while because I have to go see an endocrinologist for a thyroid problem and I'll be having to take bloodwork every 6 weeks or so for a little while they get my dose right of whatever they put me on.

Sooo I'm in the market for a good placebo to hold me over until I can start my cycle.

If anybody mentions anything by muscletech, even as a joke, I will be negging you.


----------



## Caretaker (Apr 11, 2012)

Chicken.
Hey, I didn`t say that word you mentioned. LOL


----------



## Caretaker (Apr 11, 2012)

Seriously, stock up on Formeron.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 11, 2012)

Caretaker said:


> Seriously, stock up on Formeron.



That's a good idea, and I considered putting it to good use for something like that, but I really have more than enough AI's to last me a good while, I have 5 bags of GP aromasin, 2 packs of DP arimidex in the mail, a vial and a half of letro from CEM, as well as 3 bags of GP Clomid, 100 tabs of DP Nolva, and enough viagra and cialis to stay hard for a year straight.

I just want the mental peace of mind to know that I'm taking something. Probably looking at a pre-workout or straight creatine product. Maybe some aminos or DAA.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 11, 2012)

*IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Osta Rx*


----------



## colochine (Apr 11, 2012)

Caretaker said:


> Seriously, stock up on Formeron.



Can't stock up on something that is out of stock knee grow...


----------



## colochine (Apr 11, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Osta Rx*



Free samples?


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 11, 2012)

I appreciate the feedback, but I'm not sold on SARMs yet. And certainly not herbal products thrown together and marketed as being part of a class of drugs, when in reality they are just supplements that may or may not mimic the action of said drugs. And for 80 dollars? Maybe when I graduate and get a real job.

I love this board, but have never been a fan of the supplement line. Too many "stacked" products. Takes everything out of the consumer's hands as far as messing with doses. And too pricey in general. I strongly support the site in general though!


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 11, 2012)

Creatine, beta-alanine, DAA. 
Maybe throw some arginine in, because the pump can be a good placebo.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 12, 2012)

You guys are worthless. Thanks for nothing.


----------



## Caretaker (Apr 12, 2012)

colochine said:


> Can't stock up on something that is out of stock knee grow...



Not everyone is out of stock.


----------



## colochine (Apr 12, 2012)

Caretaker said:


> Not everyone is out of stock.



Who has it? Shoot me a pm caretaker.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 12, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *IronMagLabs Osta Rx*



^This hands down.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 12, 2012)

GHRP-2 and CJC1275

Stacked with intra-anal beta alanine!


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 13, 2012)

Formeron, endosurge, pre workout wise DS Craze! Anabeta, erase, formula x hell there's to many to choose from lol.


----------



## Bonesaw (Apr 14, 2012)

what exactly does osta rx do? any logs?


----------



## overlord (Apr 14, 2012)

Vitamin D, cal/mag, fish oil, creatine mono, beta-alanine, whey protein... That's all I can think of.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 14, 2012)

Bonesaw said:


> what exactly does osta rx do? any logs?



*((2S)-3-(4-cyanophenoxy)-N-[4-cyano-3-(trifluoromethyl)phenyl]-2-hydroxy-2-methylpropanamide) * 








Osta Rx™ is a Selective Androgen Receptor Modulator. A SARM is exactly  what it sounds like: a compound (not an anabolic steroid) which has the  ability to stimulate the androgen receptor (much the same way as  anabolic steroids). Osta Rx™ is an orally active (and highly  bioavailable) selective agonist for androgen receptors which was shown  to have anabolic effects in muscle and bone tissue. It has been shown to  have no measurable effect on lutenizing hormone (LH) or  follicle-stimulating hormone (FSH), but it has been shown to have some  effect on prostate weight, with an androgenic potency around 1/3rd of  its anabolic potency. Still, this is a good trade-off, because it’s  anabolic effect has been measured to be roughly the same as  testosterone. It has also been shown to produce dose-dependent increases  in bone mineral density and mechanical strength in addition to being  able decrease body fat and increase lean body mass.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Selective androgen receptor modulators (SARMs) bind to the androgen  receptor and demonstrate osteo (bone) and myo (muscular) anabolic  activity. Binding and activation of the Androgen receptor alters the  expression of genes and increases protein synthesis, hence builds  muscle. So in essence, SARMs such as Osta Rx™ causes muscle growth in  the same manner as steroids, however unlike testosterone and other  anabolic steroids and prohormones, SARMs (as nonsteroidal agents) don’t  produce the growth effect on prostate and other secondary sexual organs. 

Osta Rx™ in particular exerts its anabolic effects on muscle tissue  almost exclusively. So not only does it represent a new potential  treatment option for a wide spectrum of conditions from muscle wasting  diseases (from age-related to AIDS or cancer-related), but is also has  immense potential for muscle building for Bodybuilders, fitness,  athletes and an agent to minimize atrophy during recovery periods from  serious surgery or similar situations. 
 [h=4]Support Ingredients in Osta Rx™[/h]  *Mucuna Pruriens* ~ contains a very powerful  neurotransmitter pre-cursor L-Dopa. Mucuna pruriens is a reputed remedy  of Ayurveda in nervous and sexual diseases. Traditionally, Mucuna  pruriens is commonly used as carminative, hypertensive and hypoglycemic  agent. Mucuna pruriens has been found to contain L-DOPA, 40 mg/g of the  plant. The plant/seeds contain the bioactive alkaloids mucunine,  mucunadine, mucuadinine, pruriendine and nicotine, besides B-sitosterol,  glutathione, lecithin, oils, venolic and gallic acids. Studies in  experimental model show L-Dopa also helps in the reduction of  cholesterol and blood sugar levels. 

*L-Dopa* is an amino acid that converts into dopamine.  Dopamine is an essential component of our body and it's required for  proper functioning of the brain.  Research discovered the body converts  the amino acid tyrosine into L-dopa; L-dopa is then converted into  dopamine. Without the neurotransmitter dopamine to serve a damping  effect on neural transmissions, muscles become tense and tremble. 

*Benefits of Mucuna Pruriens L-Dopa:* 

    -Improved sleep (promotes deep sleep)
    -Reduced bodyfat & decreased cellulite
    -Improved skin texture & appearance
    -Increased bone density and reversal of osteoporosis
    -Increased lean muscle mass
    -Improved mood and sense of well-being
    -Enhanced libido & sexual performance
    -Increased energy levels
    -Improved cholestorol profile & regeneration of organs (heart, kidney, liver, lungs)
    -Dramatically strengthens immune system 

*Mucuna: Human Growth Hormone* 

L- Dopa contains natural secretagogues which may support the body's  ability to stimulate the natural release of growth hormone. The blood  carries the dopamine into the brain, where it naturally increases HGH  production from the pituitary gland. The increased dopamine levels also  optimize the production of other hormones, including testosterone,  leading to increased sex drive and improved sexual performance for both  men and women,  beneficial in stimulating muscle growth, as well as  burning fat from fat cells.   

*Fenuside *~ is a testosterone booster containing  Fenuside saponins, extracted from the herb Fenugreek (Trigonella  foenum-graecum). Fenuside is designed to boost testosterone levels,  muscle size and sex drive, and is considered one of the very latest  testosterone boosters in the sports supplement market. It is important  to note that there are over 100 natural chemicals in Fenugreek, but it's  only standardised Fenuside saponins that are proven to offer  bodybuilders, gym users and athletes beneficial effects on muscle size,  testosterone levels and body composition. 

The fenuside saponins found in Fenuside are designed to support hormone  levels and act as a powerful but safe testosterone booster in  individuals desiring fast and noticeable enhancements in muscle size,  strength and performance. The supplement is useful for strength and  power athletes, body builders, and serious gym users. 

Research suggests that Fenuside mechanism of action is initially as an  adrenal cortex stimulator, subsequently activating the hypothalamus and  boosting natural production of corticotropin releasing hormone (CRH).  CRH switches on the powerful pituitary gland, enhancing production of  the key adrenocorticotrophin hormone (ACTH). ACTH is a potent stimulant  on the adrenal cortex to increase androgen synthesis. Because androgens  are precursors to Testosterone and possess "Testosterone like activity",  Testofen naturally supports the activity of the luteinizing hormone,  acting as a testosterone booster. 

*Horny Goat Weed* ~ Icariin is the active element of  Epimedium Extract (also commonly known as Horny Goat Weed Extract) and  this ingredient when extracted to high purity's is an exceptionally  powerful nitric oxide and testosterone booster. Icariin is a very fine  grade of extract and boasts quality's which simply can't be obtained  from the lower grade's of Epimedium Extract. The increased blood flow  and oxygen to the muscles obtained from Icariin of this quality feeds  the body with the energy and the drive required to perform and  out-perform when under activities of physical and mental endurance.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 14, 2012)

TOCO-8


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Apr 14, 2012)

x1000000 The Best supplement is food it can be just as anabolic as some steroids no b.s....Same question all my friends ask what should I take or buy....Save your money mofo and buy some food!!!




Caretaker said:


> Chicken.
> Hey, I didn`t say that word you mentioned. LOL


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 14, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> x1000000 The Best supplement is food it can be just as anabolic as some steroids no b.s....Same question all my friends ask what should I take or buy....Save your money mofo and buy some food!!!



Should I start doing squats too?


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 14, 2012)

overlord said:


> Vitamin D, cal/mag, fish oil, creatine mono, beta-alanine, whey protein... That's all I can think of.



Yeah I'm already good on a multi plus supplemental D3, C, and B-complex...I take a Calcium but not a Magnesium, and Fish Oil errday since like high school.

I'll probably end up getting some fairly cheap creatine monohydrate and a pre-workout with creatine,arginine,beta-alanine, and caffeine. Take that before workouts and an extra 5 g of creatine on top of that daily. Should hold me over I suppose. Goin to the placebo store today. Wish me luck!


----------



## SFW (Apr 14, 2012)

creatine & caffeine.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 14, 2012)

Yessssss.

I ended up with a good looking pre-workout from All-Max called MusclePrime. It's got 2 g arginine, 1 g beta alanine, 6 g other aminos, and caffeine and a bunch of other goodies but no 1,3 Dimethyl which is good.

I also got 500 g of Dymatize Creatine Mono...always a winner.

And man these placebo pushers are getting good nowadays. The MF'er actually talked me into getting some dextrose to add to my post-workout shake. I figured after he gave me a good 5 minute lecture on how the term 'anabolic window' really just means 'insulin sensitive' it was the least I could do. What a guy 

Sooo ready to start CRUSHING PR's and stiff arming girls as they try to get to my jacked bod.


----------



## SFW (Apr 14, 2012)

overlord said:


> *Vitamin D*, cal/mag, fish oil, creatine mono, beta-alanine, whey protein... That's all I can think of.



Vit D is actually a Hormone.


----------

